# اسم الجنس الجمعي يطابق مفردُه جمعَه في العدد والترتيب والتشكيل



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

I would like to understand the red part of this text:


شعراسم  جنس جمعيّ واسم الجنس الجمعي يطابق مفردُه جمعَه في العدد والترتيب  والتشكيل ؛ يعني في كل شيء إلاّ أنه يُفَرَّق بينه وبين مفرده بالتاء ؛ مثل  : شَعْرو شَجَر وبَقَر ونَحْل ونَخْل ونَمْل ... مفردها : شَعْرة وشَجَرَة وبَقَرَة ونَحْلَة ونَخَلَة ونَمْلَة ...
​Could someone explainit to me, please ?


----------



## Hidika

I guess it means that plural and sigular form of the word "شعر" 
are the same concerning its "ا"العدد" ,  "الترتیب ","التشکیل
"تشکیل" means the final movement of the word,,,sha'arah,sha'aroh,sha'areh..... 
"عدد" means the state of being sigular,double, or plural.
and what's "ترتیب"  ?!


----------



## Masjeen

ينقسم المفرد إلى قسمين : اسم علم و اسم الجنس .
اسم العلم هو ما دل على مسماه بذاته ، دون قرينة خارجة عن لفظه مثل محمد ىفاطمة القدس ...
اسم الجنس هو الاسم الذي لا يختص بمعين من أفراد جنسه و يصدق على القليل و الكثير منها مثل : رجل كتاب ماء غلام امرأة شجرة . فكل كلمةمن الكلمات السابقة لا تخصص رجلا معينا ، أو كتابا معينا و انما يقصد بها أي رجل من أفراد جنسه و أي كتاب من أفراد جنسه ...
كما أن اسم الجنس يصدق على الكثير و القليل من أنواع جنسه ، فكلمة ماء يقصد منها أي ماء فلا عبرة للكثرة أو القلة .
أنواعه : 
ينقسم اسم الجنس الى ثلاثة انواع :
اسم الجنس الافرادي : وهو ما دل على الجنس صالحا للدلالة على القليل و الكثير منه . ( لبن . عسل . ماء . سمن . ملح ....)
اسم الجنس الجمعي : وهو نوع من أنواع ىجمع التكسير يدل على جماعة و لا فرد له من جنسه ، ويتميز مفرده بأن تلحقه تاء التأنيث أو ياء النسب 
نحو : تمر ـــــ تمرة ، جمر ـــــ جمرة ، زهر ـــــــ زهرة 
قريش ـــــ قرشيّ ، مصر ـــ مصري ، فرس ــــــ فارسيّ
اسم الجنس الأحادي : هو علم الجنس أي الاسم الموضوع للمعنى العقلي العام المجرد ، او الحقيقة الذهنية المحضة ، ممثلة في فرد غير معين من أفرادها . 
نحو : أسامة اسم للأسد و ثعالة اسم للثعلب .
يعرب الاسم المفرد و أنواعه بالحركات الظاهرة على اخره ان كان صحيح الاخر و مقدرة ان كان معتلا .
ارجو الاستفادة من الموضوع​


----------



## Egyptlover

> اسم الجنس الجمعي يطابق مفردُه جمعَه في العدد والترتيب والتشكيل


As I understand it, it means that "اسم الجنس الجمعي" has the same: (1) number of letters (i.e. the same letters) with (2) same sequence of these letters and (3) same vowels on them as the single form of it (of course aside from the "ة" at the end of the single form).

Hope this helps


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hidika said:


> I guess it means that plural and sigular form of the word "شعر"
> are the same concerning its "ا"العدد" ,  "الترتیب ","التشکیل
> "تشکیل" means the final movement of the word,,,sha'arah,sha'aroh,sha'areh.....
> "عدد" means the state of being sigular,double, or plural.
> and what's "ترتیب"  ?!





Masjeen said:


> ينقسم المفرد إلى قسمين : اسم علم و اسم الجنس .
> اسم العلم هو ما دل على مسماه بذاته ، دون قرينة خارجة عن لفظه مثل محمد ىفاطمة القدس ...
> اسم الجنس هو الاسم الذي لا يختص بمعين من أفراد جنسه و يصدق على القليل و الكثير منها مثل : رجل كتاب ماء غلام امرأة شجرة . فكل كلمةمن الكلمات السابقة لا تخصص رجلا معينا ، أو كتابا معينا و انما يقصد بها أي رجل من أفراد جنسه و أي كتاب من أفراد جنسه ...
> كما أن اسم الجنس يصدق على الكثير و القليل من أنواع جنسه ، فكلمة ماء يقصد منها أي ماء فلا عبرة للكثرة أو القلة .
> أنواعه :
> ينقسم اسم الجنس الى ثلاثة انواع :
> اسم الجنس الافرادي : وهو ما دل على الجنس صالحا للدلالة على القليل و الكثير منه . ( لبن . عسل . ماء . سمن . ملح ....)
> اسم الجنس الجمعي : وهو نوع من أنواع ىجمع التكسير يدل على جماعة و لا فرد له من جنسه ، ويتميز مفرده بأن تلحقه تاء التأنيث أو ياء النسب
> نحو : تمر ـــــ تمرة ، جمر ـــــ جمرة ، زهر ـــــــ زهرة
> قريش ـــــ قرشيّ ، مصر ـــ مصري ، فرس ــــــ فارسيّ
> اسم الجنس الأحادي : هو علم الجنس أي الاسم الموضوع للمعنى العقلي العام المجرد ، او الحقيقة الذهنية المحضة ، ممثلة في فرد غير معين من أفرادها .
> نحو : أسامة اسم للأسد و ثعالة اسم للثعلب .
> يعرب الاسم المفرد و أنواعه بالحركات الظاهرة على اخره ان كان صحيح الاخر و مقدرة ان كان معتلا .
> ارجو الاستفادة من الموضوع​



Thank you very much.




Egyptlover said:


> As I understand it, it means that "اسم الجنس الجمعي" has the same: (1) number of letters (i.e. the same letters) with (2) same sequence of these letters and (3) same vowels on them as the single form of it (of course aside from the "ة" at the end of the single form).
> 
> Hope this helps


Very good, your explanation is complete.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ali Smith

Is it true that the only way you can tell whether an اسم جنس is referring to one or two or more than two objects is from context?

For example,

رأيت شَجَرًا
حلبت بَقَرًا

Could these two collective nouns (اسم جنس) refer to any of the three numbers (مفرد، مثنى، جمع) depending on the context?


----------



## Maybe Ammar

Yes, ism jins can refer to any number above zero.


----------



## Ali Smith

Egyptlover said:


> As I understand it, it means that "اسم الجنس الجمعي" has the same: (1) number of letters (i.e. the same letters) with (2) same sequence of these letters and (3) same vowels on them as the single form of it (of course aside from the "ة" at the end of the single form).
> 
> Hope this helps


So, adding the ة at the end of اسم الجنس does not make it feminine but instead makes it refer to something singular? I guess that makes sense because we have حَبّ ‘grains’ and حَبَّة ‘a grain’.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Ali Smith said:


> So, adding the ة at the end of اسم الجنس does not make it feminine but instead makes it refer to something singular?


One does not preclude the other. It seems to me that in general (there are exceptions) the nouns that end with the ة are feminine, right ?


----------



## ayed

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> One does not preclude the other. It seems to me that in general (there are exceptions) the nouns that end with the ة are feminine, right ?


Yes, but some refer to masculine such as حذيفة-أبرهة-أسامة


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

@ayed, Yes I agree with you, some words that end with the ة are masculine that's why I specified in parentheses that there are exceptions. However, I wonder if there are exceptions for the مفرد of a اسم الجنس الجمعي ... 

What do you think ?


----------



## ayed

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> @ayed, Yes I agree with you, some words that end with the ة are masculine that's why I specified in parentheses that there are exceptions. However, I wonder if there are exceptions for the مفرد of a اسم الجنس الجمعي ...
> 
> What do you think ?


تمر= تمرة
بطيخ=بطيخة
تفاح=تفاحة


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



ayed said:


> تمر= تمرة
> بطيخ=بطيخة
> تفاح=تفاحة


Do you mean the words "تمرة", "بطيخة" and "تفاحة" are masculine?


----------



## ayed

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> Do you mean the words "تمرة", "بطيخة" and "تفاحة" are masculine?


No


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,


ayed said:


> No


In this case I do not understand your answer to my question ... I asked if some words (مفرد of a اسم الجنس الجمعي) could be masculine...

For the moment, I think that in general these words  that end with the ة  and who are مفرد of a اسم الجنس الجمعي are feminine... But my question was: are there any exceptions?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Ibn Nacer said:


> واسم الجنس الجمعي يطابق مفردُه جمعَه في العدد والترتيب والتشكيل


Reading this sentence again I ask myself a question: the pronouns (in مفردُه and  جمعَه ) refer to what?

It seems to me that جمعَه refers to اسم الجنس الجمعي so I think the pronoun in the word مفردُه refer to اسم الجنس الجمعي and the pronoun in جمعَه refer to the word مفردُ (in مفردُه)...

What do you think ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ibn Nacer said:


> What do you think ?


Good point! We do say things like that in Arabic, but I’ve never really thought about it before.

semantically speaking, both should refer to اسم الجنس الجمعي, but realistically I’m not so sure that it isn’t as you suggested because the singular and the plural are not the same word.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Thank you Mahaodeh,

If the pronoun (in جمعَه) referred to اسم الجنس الجمعي then this would imply that : 
 جمعه = جمع اسم الجنس الجمعي
And at the same time (according to the meaning), we have this :
جمعه =  اسم الجنس الجمعي
which would imply :
اسم الجنس الجمعي = جمع اسم الجنس الجمعي
which does not make sense ...

In addition the اسم الجنس الجمعي  can actually have a plural (جمع اسم الجنس الجمعي), for example شجر is a اسم الجنس الجمعي, its singular is شجرَة and its plural is  أشجار...

So with this example, , the question becomes : does جمعه designate شجر  or أشجار ?


- Is this sentence واسم الجنس الجمعي يطابقه مفردُه في العدد والترتيب والتشكيل correct?


----------

